# ID this crypt



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like it may be a small C. pontederiifolia or moehlmanni. It would be easier to identify if it were a more fully grown plant.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

No dimpling (bullate) in the leaves, I'd hazzard a guess at C. ciliata, it looks alot like the plant the LFS gets, smooth stiff leaves. If it grows larger leaves and there is a soft bullate (it will remind you of a 'six-pack') look then I'd go with Paul's guess.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks exactly like my emersed C. pontederiifolia. 

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like my c.ciliata plantlets.


----------

